# 848 new holland round baler



## pastorandy (Jan 22, 2013)

Can someone tell me how to change the airbag on my baler? Do you have to remove the side of the baler to install? It only leaks air when you are bailing. It will hold 35 lbs for months


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

You will need to remove the sheet metal around the air bag. Depending on the year the baler was made you will either have air bags that are connected by an air line or you will have air bags that need to be aired up individually.

After the sheet metal is removed let the air out of the system so both air bags collasp. Remove the two bolts at the front of the air bag. If the air bags are connected by a line you will need to remove the line from the side you are replacing and plug it. Air up the sytem again and the bracket will move forward away from the front of the air bag. Remove the two nuts at the rear of the air bag and remove the air bag.

You will need to remove the aluminum base from the front of the air bag and install it on the new air bag. Install the new air bag into the baler and install the nuts on the rear side and the bolts in the front side. Remove the air from the system and reconnect the line to the air bag. Air up the system and install the sheet metal.


----------



## enos (Dec 6, 2009)

Go to a heavy truck part shop and cross reference the airbag. Newholland wants i think around $600 for the bag, it matches a firestone truck bag for around $125.00. Did mine about five years ago.


----------



## pastorandy (Jan 22, 2013)

Thank you for that information on changing the air bag and getting one from a truck dealer. I thought you had to remove the metal but I did not want to take it off if I did not have to. Can anyone tell me where you could find a used front wheel dolly for my 56 new holland rake? I want to change it over from the drawbar to a dolly. I have found them on ebay new for $415.00 plus shipping. I thought I could find someone who may have a good one for sale cheaper. Thanks


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

pastorandy said:


> Thank you for that information on changing the air bag and getting one from a truck dealer. I thought you had to remove the metal but I did not want to take it off if I did not have to. Can anyone tell me where you could find a used front wheel dolly for my 56 new holland rake? I want to change it over from the drawbar to a dolly. I have found them on ebay new for $415.00 plus shipping. I thought I could find someone who may have a good one for sale cheaper. Thanks


Welcome preacher.....I bought one off ebay for about that price a couple of years a go from Sweet farm equipment in KY....I put it on a 256 and it worked very well....that probably will be as cheap as you can find. Where are you from Andy?

Regards, Mike


----------



## pastorandy (Jan 22, 2013)

Mike I am from West Virginia my wife's farm is in Virginia. I am cleaning up a 600 acre farm that has been in the family since 1860. I have 60 acres of meadow to bale I am trying to establish a commercial hay farm and lease the pasture. I am a Baptist pastor that gets to unwind on the farm. I am not trying to make money from the farm, What I do make I put back into it to improve it thanks for asking me where I am from . May I ask where you are from and info about your farm


----------

